
The 'Hello World' Fallacy - RKoutnik
https://medium.com/@filiph/the-hello-world-fallacy-ef4f43ca8b7e#.ds76dnyl1
======
frugalmail
There are some great things about this article. But the assumption is that
better platforms have to be much harder to get going. In reality, I think
better platforms tend to focus on other things, and ease of ramp up isn't one
of them.

